# Skunked



## crzydgldy (Jul 5, 2012)

Ryker ran up to say hi to a tiny little black n white kitty that was walking through the yard n it turns out the kitty had a very stinky bum. Fortunately for me ive been fighting a sinus infection and cant smell anything. But i guess the little baby skunk farted alittle on Rykers muzzle and now hes quite fragrant. Any suggestions on how to de-stink him? Ive never had this issue before so im kinda lost! :-(


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard tomato juice works but on his face? Not sure


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wipe him down with Scope mouthwash.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

INGREDIENTS:
1 quart 3% Hydrogen Peroxide 
1/4 cup Baking Soda
1 Tablespoon Mild Dish Soap
(or baby shampoo...but slightly more than a tablespoon).
DIRECTIONS:
Mix ingredients, apply to animal's fur. Rub thoroughly into fur and
let sit for 5 minutes. Rinse thoroughly. Repeat if necessary


We lived in Rhode Island for many years. Skunks were a constant, year-round problem. We kept these ingredients in a bucket ready to mix up at a moments notice. You will STILL smell skunk when your dog gets wet, but it won't permeate every inch of your house. 

It will take MONTHS to rid the dog completely of the smell. It will decrease with time. This shampoo mix will break up the chemical components of the skunk spray and provide immediate relief. Try not to get any in the dogs eyes.


----------



## crzydgldy (Jul 5, 2012)

The peroxide wont bleach his dark coat out will it?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Straight Dawn dishwashing detergent.

Skunk spray is OIL-based so you need something that will remove the oil or it will just keep smelling when the dog gets wet again.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Scarlettsmom said:


> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 quart 3% Hydrogen Peroxide
> 1/4 cup Baking Soda
> 1 Tablespoon Mild Dish Soap
> ...


I used this and it helped. As well as Dawn. But I even still get a whiff every now and then and he got skunked last fall!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Scarlettsmom said:


> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 quart 3% Hydrogen Peroxide
> 1/4 cup Baking Soda
> 1 Tablespoon Mild Dish Soap
> ...


Our two decided to play with a black & white kitty in October. This was the formula we used but we kept it on for 15 minutes. It worked wonders. Angus, who had gotten the full blast in his face, still smelled a tiny bit whenever he got wet. Also make sure the dog doesn't try to clean itself while you are scrubbing it. Hydrogen Peroxide + ingestion = you cleaning up two messes.

My parents, when they lived in West Haven, would bring their dogs to the ocean to wash them off. Apparently the salt water was a miracle. As I live 30 minutes from the ocean and there was NO way I was putting those smelly two in my car we used the peroxide formula.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The hydrogen peroxide/baking soda/soap mixture won't bleach his coat UNLESS you leave it sitting on his coat, which I would not recommend doing. Leave it on for 5 minutes, then rinse. If the dog still smells after that, instead of leaving it on for longer, mix up a second batch and reapply. 
A friend of mine used it with her black Lab whose head got skunked, she left the mixture on for about 15 minutes and her dog's head turned brown... So just as long as you don't leave it sitting on the dog it should not bleach the coat. Oh and also make sure to use the 3% hydrogen peroxide solution you can get in the first aid aisle, not any other concentration...

Also-- don't use Dawn or baby shampoo in the hydrogen peroxide/baking soda/soap mixture, it will cause the hydrogen peroxide to quickly break down and the mixture will not work as well... 
Another thing that can make the mixture not work as well is if you use an old or already opened bottle of hydrogen peroxide, as H2O2 breaks down slowly into H2O over time. If it doesn't bubble like crazy when you mix the mixture, you need to buy a new bottle.

Tomato juice actually does not get rid of the smell, all it does is mask it temporarily.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We had several run in's with dogs and skunks over the years. It is expensive but V8 juice is what worked for us.

Something about the acid in the tomatoes and other veggies or so I've heard.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> We had several run in's with dogs and skunks over the years. It is expensive but V8 juice is what worked for us.
> 
> Something about the acid in the tomatoes and other veggies or so I've heard.



Actually, it's the same as tomato juice-- it actually does not remove the odor, only masks it and fools your nose into thinking it's gone because the tomato smell temporarily overpowers the skunk odor:

Why Tomato Juice Doesn?t Remove Skunk Smell

Skunked? Forget The Tomato Juice

Skunk Spray and Tomato Juice: Carnivores: Animal Planet


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Actually, it's the same as tomato juice-- it actually does not remove the odor, only masks it and fools your nose into thinking it's gone because the tomato smell temporarily overpowers the skunk odor:


You can post all the links you want against it. I have had dogs who have been skunked and it is the only thing that has worked.  not once did the odor come back.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

crzydgldy said:


> Ryker ran up to say hi to a tiny little black n white kitty that was walking through the yard n it turns out the kitty had a very stinky bum.


Sorry, but that just made me rolling on the floor. :rofl:


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a product called PureAyre -- it is safe to get around their faces, though I would spray my hands and rub it in. I haven't had to use it on skunk yet (fingers crossed never will) but it has taken care of a couple of really stinky kitty messes (elderly kitty with med issues).


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My yellow lab was sprayed by a skunk. The first thing I did was dump a huge can of tomato juice on him. It turned him an unpleasant pink color, but didn't get rid of the smell. So I had to go to the store to buy the baking soda because we were out. I have long hair, and apparently my hair rubbed against him at some point, because I smelled like a skunk. Of course, I didn't realize it until I was out in public.

We used the hydrogen peroxide/baking soda/dishsoap and it really helped. The only problem was some of it was on his face/head, and I didn't want to get anything in his eyes so we just had to deal with the smell (for a long time). Then I used the hydrogen peroxide mix on myself, and dishsoap on my hair. Thankfully it worked.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

gsdmi said:


> There is a product called PureAyre -- it is safe to get around their faces, though I would spray my hands and rub it in. I haven't had to use it on skunk yet (fingers crossed never will) but it has taken care of a couple of really stinky kitty messes (elderly kitty with med issues).


I love that stuff. I've never tried it on skunk odor so I can't say how well it works for that (although they say it does on the label) but it's great for my sugar gliders (they can have strong odors), very safe around pets, food, etc...




LaneyB said:


> My yellow lab was sprayed by a skunk. The first thing I did was dump a huge can of tomato juice on him. It turned him an unpleasant pink color, but didn't get rid of the smell.


Yeah, that is the other issue with tomato juice... If you have a light colored dog you may end up turning them pink! Still smelly, but pink. :crazy:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry but I get this mental image of a yellow lab out in the field doing his thing and gets skunked and his owners reads on the internet that tomato juice works and this poor formerly macho cool hunting dog comes out pink. All his beer swilling macho hunter type dog friends are laughing at him. LOL


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the one time I would use handmade soap on my dog. I used a 100% coconut oil soap on Stella when she got sprayed the day we were leaving for a five hour ride for our camping trip. I was not going to sit in car with her for that long. So at 4 am I washed her and it really really helped. You could barely get a whiff even with your face to hers. I also followed up the bath with a lot of conditioner because the soap really strips off the oils which in this case you want.


----------

